# Ringo's cocker spaniel cut



## Jayded

So I decided to get his face cut completely. I love it!


----------



## dmgalley

He looks totally different except for that big, beautiful, black nose!!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jayded

dmgalley said:


> He looks totally different except for that big, beautiful, black nose!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Doesn't he? I love his great big eyes too. I can actually see him using them on me now lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren

Wow is that really Ringo or some imposter? He looks adorable I can't believe how much he has grown (not his fur but his body I love the short look Molly sports it too I would never go long again even though I love it it's way too high maintenance!


----------



## RuthMill

Haha he looks cool!


----------



## Mazzapoo

Cute! He looks like a cartoon dog


----------



## DB1

He looks SO different - looks really cheeky, and I can imagine a video with him talking in a human voice! And yes he looks like he has grown loads. Love it!


----------



## wilfiboy

Gosh you wonder what their faces will look like, yeh his eyes look massive.... Would be nice to always be able to see them and for them to be able to see lol. His ears look lovely too x


----------



## Marzi

Yeah you can see his Ringo rings now, they were getting lost under all his facial hair


----------



## Grove

Love it! He's a handsome chap


----------



## Tinman

Mazzapoo said:


> Cute! He looks like a cartoon dog


Ha I was going to say this!
With his big eyes and cheeky tongue sticking out.
Have you got used to it? 
It took me ages to adjust to the new look x


----------



## Jayded

Tinman said:


> Ha I was going to say this!
> With his big eyes and cheeky tongue sticking out.
> Have you got used to it?
> It took me ages to adjust to the new look x


No, when I see him peeking over the gate I say omg who is that? In my squeakiest baby voice lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill

Would love to see a before and after pic together to really compare his features. Go on.. Give us a before pic..


----------



## Jayded

Before









After


----------



## RuthMill

Jayded said:


> Before
> 
> View attachment 24185
> 
> 
> After
> 
> View attachment 24193


Fantastic!!

Gorgeous boy.. Smiling in both! 

He's totally beautiful both ways...

Do you think me notices the difference!


----------



## Jayded

Not sure, but he sure uses those eyes to good effect who knew he had those gorgeous sad spaniel eyes under that mop of hair lol
It cracks me up he still has the stove pipe legs too. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayded

Those killer eyes









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

I love how he's sitting on you while giving you that look. Love that face with short hair too.


----------



## Mazzapoo

Fantastic, he's a gorgeous creature however his hair's cut, who'd have known he'd look like this though, he's like a different dog! You can still see the colour in his ears too


----------



## Jayded

Mazzapoo said:


> Fantastic, he's a gorgeous creature however his hair's cut, who'd have known he'd look like this though, he's like a different dog! You can still see the colour in his ears too


You can actually see all his little particolor bits better when he's clipped short. His ears are almost completely apricot now. If I can get a shot of one of then I will, they're kind of cool the way the color has blended. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AliAlfie

Mazzapoo said:


> Cute! He looks like a cartoon dog


How funny, that's EXACTLY what I thought too! 

Can't believe how different a haircut can make these little characters look!


----------



## Mazzapoo

I'm beginning to wonder if those photos _are_ the same dog.......could the 'after' shot be a clever CGI creation (I'm thinking he might have Tom Hanks's voice)


----------



## Jayded

Mazzapoo said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if those photos _are_ the same dog.......could the 'after' shot be a clever CGI creation (I'm thinking he might have Tom Hanks's voice)


lol personality hasn't changed one bit. They definitely didn't switch him on me. 

Cute ears even lol!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mazzapoo

Ok then, I'll accept your word for it! Lovely ear markings


----------

